# Gutsy wranger and horse take on grizzly



## RichL (Sep 19, 2011)

This is an inspiring story about a young lady and a horse who rise to the occasion to save a a young boy from a pursuing grizzly bear on a Montana trail. Gutsy wrangler, huge horse save boy from charging grizzly - Spokesman.com - Sept. 18, 2011


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow that boy is lucky and that sounds like a great horse.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow! amazing story! to think what could have happened ? ... that is a once in a lifetime horse!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, amazing story!! Amazing horse and rider too!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What a heroic story. Hats off to Erin and Tonk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

That is an awesome story. The girl & her horse are so brave!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

I'm in awe.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this true story of courage on the parts of both a young rider & her horse!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow. that was amazing. What a brave young lady and the horse was a champion of champions that day. He deserves his ration of feed and a sweet pasture the rest of his life!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I am just SHAKING after that story!! WOW! Bawling my eyes out!
It is absolutely AMAZING how some horses will fight their natural instincts
to help their rider.

I was trail riding one day and was attacked by 4 huge german sheps. 
One even attacked my mares hind quarters and latched on to her
tail! I jumped off to help scare the dogs away, and just knew Sky would
take off leaving me behind with the dogs! But they were hurting her and 
she wouldn't buck, so I needed to help her! Instead of running she turned
into a raging banshee and killed two of the dogs and severely injured the two others! After she ran them off, she came back to me shaking her head, and
was covered in blood. I walked her home, called the vet and she had to have
so many stitches I lost count! The old girl saved me and didn't leave me in
the dust!

I had her till the day she died and won't EVER find another like her!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG Flygap - that is one scary story!!! I think that is every riders nightmare that they would be attacked by wild/crazy animals or a crazy person.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, yeah! And I was only 16. 
Now at 31 I don't leave the house without my shotgun and dogs!
We don't have grizzlies but we have 600 Lb. black bears, dumped
strays, and mountain lions (reported but not supported by USFS)!
Our horses are trained and training to be shot off of and we
NEVER ride without a pistol.

I'm so surprised that the wrangler wasn't packing!??? With that much
danger and responsiblilty? What if it was a mad mamma moose?
They are the deadliest animals in North America, I've been chased TWICE by moose and barely lived to tell about it. A mad mamma would rip you off a
horse in a second!
And she was the only one on the ride? Normally there is always
two or more on a trip... the article didn't say.

Safe riding people!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have heard that moose are pretty darn cranky. I think I am glad we don't have moose in Texas!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow what a story! I have never seen any wild animals on the trails around here I am sure they are around but luckly I have never seen anything except turkeys, squirrels and birds.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

That is amazing, i was fighting back tears.


----------

